# Has anyone had battery life issues due to a Kindle cover?



## danlewis (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a cover that had clasps that hit the usb port and would make the battery drain in just two days. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What kindle are we talking about?  And what cover?

The early models of the stock cover for the Kindle Keyboard, sold in the fall of 2010, had some issues with potentially shorting out the kindle and causing spontaneous reboots.  Not all covers caused the problem, but there were enough reports that they redesigned them a bit.  Wasn't a battery drain issue though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That doesn't sound like an official Kindle cover to me ... all the covers I've ever seen - if they're designed for you to read the Kindle in the cover, which you would need to do if the light is part of the cover - specifically leave all the ports clear so you can still use them. 

If the light fits into the usb port, you'd have to take it out of the cover to charge it or connect it to your PC. And in any case, is it even possible draw power from the Kindle that way?  

I've had the Amazon lighted covers for the K3 and KT and I can't say I've noticed either of them draining the batteries excessively - but then I guess it would depend on how many hours a day you read with the light on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'lighted' covers for the current kindle and touch work because the kindle fits in snugly. There are contacts at the bottom of the device that fit into contacts in the case that allow the light to work when it's extended. They definitely leave the USB port completely clear.

I do have to agree with Linda: not sure it's possible to _draw_ power from the USB port, though that is how you charge it. And I'm having trouble envisioning a case that would actually make contact with the port as it's set into the case. . . .

Where's Morf? He can probably explain how it works?


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

Since you have know that it is the cover that cause your battery drainage why can't you correct it or throw the cover away?


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Actually, no...

I use a KT with stock cover/light extensively. In fact, when I use my KT, it's almost always with the light on, due to the ambient lighting in our exercise room (the KT sits on our elliptical trainer's reading rack as I work out).

I truly did expect the constant light use to cause quick battery run-downs, but that hasn't been the case at all.

As others have said above, it's nigh impossible for the stock cover to interfere with the ports, leading to excess battery drain--and I'm sure any electrical engineer worth his salt would incorporate the diode that prevents discharge through a charge port. I believe that's required by UL code, anyway; otherwise, you have a potential fire hazard on your hands.

WPG


----------

